# [video] Feliks and Mats G Perms Fingertricks



## CriticalCubing (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Guys, in theese videos I show you the fingertricks used by Mats and Feliks. I had seen them from walkthrough and official/unofficial solves, slowing down the video.






I cannot add 2 videos at the same time so next video is in next post.

Thats It


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 5, 2014)

Mats G Perms


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2014)

I didn't watch the one with Mats' G perms, but it's shorter than the one with Feliks' algs, so I'm guessing you only had one alg for each case too... are you sure they only use one alg for each case?


----------



## JetCubing (Oct 5, 2014)

Interesting...Did you get the algorithms from them personally, or did you use another source?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> I didn't watch the one with Mats' G perms, but it's shorter than the one with Feliks' algs, so I'm guessing you only had one alg for each case too... are you sure they only use one alg for each case?


I am not sure but their main algs are these only. I will probably make a updated video in future as I learn of more. I am pretty sure Mats dosent use any other G perms apart from them.



JetCubing said:


> Interesting...Did you get the algorithms from them personally, or did you use another source?


I just slowed down the video and saw what they were doing with the cube.


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I am not sure but their main algs are these only. [...] I am pretty sure Mats dosent use any other G perms apart from them.


How do you know these?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 6, 2014)

I can confirm Feliks does one of the Gs from the back. I know because I ninja'd the sexy alg from an official solve video.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 6, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I can confirm Feliks does one of the Gs from the back. I know because I ninja'd the sexy alg from an official solve video.



Yeah Gd perm (L U L' B2 D' R U' R' U R' u R2) I came to know of this after making the video. He also uses Mats Gc perm for y2 angle.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 6, 2014)

Interesting, Mats's G perms seem better for me.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Oct 6, 2014)

The lighting on Felik's video is a bit dark, hard to see, whereas for Mats's, video the lighting is very good !


I really like how Mats do his Gc Perm, very fast !

R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2


----------



## Faz (Oct 6, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I can confirm Feliks does one of the Gs from the back. I know because I ninja'd the sexy alg from an official solve video.



Aha yeah I've changed my algs for G perms now, I don't use the Gd or Gc in this video anymore - I use mats' algs.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 6, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> Aha yeah I've changed my algs for G perms now, I don't use the Gd or Gc in this video anymore - I use mats' algs.


Yay my idol. Oh, then I have to make a updated video. Thanks Feliks 
I wanted to ask, do you know algs from y2 angle for Ga and Gb perm like you showed in your latest G perm video? That G Perm is very cool indeed. Thanks for the alg 



Bryan Chia said:


> The lighting on Felik's video is a bit dark, hard to see, whereas for Mats's, video the lighting is very good !
> 
> 
> I really like how Mats do his Gc Perm, very fast !
> ...


Sorry for the lightining. I was doing Feliks video at night and Mats video at day time. I will keep this in mind for my future videos


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 6, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Yeah Gd perm (L U L' B2 D' R U' R' U R' u R2) I came to know of this after making the video. He also uses Mats Gc perm for y2 angle.



Eww don't write it like that. L U r' U2' B' x R U' R' U R' u R2 makes the finger tricks more obvious imo.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Oct 6, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> do you know algs from y2 angle for Ga and Gb perm.



I know you did not ask me but R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D' R' U2 R U' R' U' R2 is pretty sexy G(a) from the back. Sameer hooked me up with that alg.


----------

